# Dunlop St205/75R14 To Kuhmo 205/80R14?



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a 2007 Outback 25RSS and need to purchase new tires. I would like to save a few bucks and keep my current rims but go with a higher load rated tire. The logical choice from other posts seems to be the Kuhmo 205/80R14. However, I am curious if this will fit my rims. The person at Tiretrack dot com was unable to answer that question for me. Has anyone else made this exact switch successfully?

Thanks!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the Kuhmo's on my outback and the problem I ran into is tire rack ( where I got them ) did not give the aspect ratio ( side wall height ) of the tire and they were 2 inches from the bottom of my slide out. Yeah, big problem. First big bump and 2 tires are going through the slide out floor. So.....I did the Dexter flip kit and EZ flex equlizer. It gave me plenty of room and a smoother ride plus the new parts are heavy duty. Well worth the work and I do like the "D" load range tires over the Duro "C" load range. I dont know what to say about the Dunlop. See most trailer tires dont give the aspect ratio beacause they dont really matter since they dont have a speedometer to keep calibrated and plenty of fender clearance, except for the outback's that all seem to sit low due to the axle's being on top of the springs. Hope this helps.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

They should fit your rims just fine. I've had good luck with the Maxxis M8008 ST trailer tires in the size 215/75-14. They have a load rating of 1,870 lbs per tire at 50 psi which will give you a total load capacity of 7,500 lbs. That should be plenty for your trailer which I believe has a GVWR of 7,000 lbs and probably 700 to 800 or more of that is going to be on the tongue. So even if you're at the max trailer weight the load per tire will only be around 1,600 lbs.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's the best 14" tire for our trailer bar none:

205R-14 Kumho Radial 857 Trailer Use Only D

Got mine from Tire Rack this past December. It took a while because they were out of them everywhere in the country, so I had to wait 97 days until the boat from Korea showed up. (They may be in stock now.)

Their diameter isn't so big as to cause slide out damage as mentioned earlier.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Talking to the folks at Tirerack, it will add 1" of total height to the trailer or in other words you need an additional 1/2" of clearance. My bigger concern is the width on the rims that I have now. The Kumho will fit from 5.5 inches to 6.5 inches. I need to see if my rim has that stamped on it somewhere and if it is in that range, I should be good-to-go.

Thanks for the feedback!!!



raynardo said:


> Here's the best 14" tire for our trailer bar none:
> 
> 205R-14 Kumho Radial 857 Trailer Use Only D
> 
> ...


----------

